# Mag Safe .45 ACP 60gr



## Chesty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

I am doing a little research for a buddy who has Mag Safe .45 ACP 60gr rounds who said he heard these rounds are known for squibbing. 

Does anyone have any experience with these rounds or have you ever heard of this occurring with this round. I did a search on line with no real results.


----------

